# Stabbing



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh great, now they're going to try and take our knives away


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm stocking up on sporks.......


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Call me old fashioned and a non-forward thinker. But I still think, mental instability, has something to do with these issues! Maybe someone should look into that!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree 100%. We as a society have put a stigma on getting mental healthcare.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I hate to be the one to point this out but someone had ought to have been able to take him down before he stabbed 20 times.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Guns have been the culprit but now knives????? Feel bad for those injured, my thoughts and prayers go out to them. I really believe that guns and knives aren't the problem, when is somebody going to realize that maybe something with the schools is the problem? It's kinda scary for me since my mother works in a high school as a secretary. I pray for her safety everyday!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Guns, knifes, and baseball bats all have one thing in common. They are all inanimate object that can not harm any one if left alone.

After all it is a simple law of physics, an object at rest will remain at rest unless a force acts upon it.

Unfortunately the force that acts upon these objects is the human mind that controls the hands that picks up the object. So therefore the problem is with the mind of the individual that commits the crime. Was it due to the upbringing of the individual, an accident that cause some type of brain damage, or something else that affected the mind?

Just some food for thought.

Now if we can convince those that make the stupid gun laws (probably stupid knife laws now) that the object is not the problem.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm putting my money on up-bringing. No morals. Also, the kids brain was heavily influenced by the media, Hollywood slashers and video games. This renders the brain incapable of rational thought, but even if he had eked out a smidgen of rational, his non moral upbringing would have not recognized that what he was thinking and doing was wrong. Had there been a security guard at school with a sidearm, the outcome would have been very different. Course the media would have used the excessive force/race card. Saying why did that big racist security guard shoot that poor little boy? All he had was an itty bitty pocket knife! I say, we do extensive studies on this kid, figure out what actually is wrong with him. Lack of morals? Brain abnormal? Did he attend church? Did he smoke pot? Drink? Racist? Was he an outsider? Slasher films? Video gamer? Ever get a good ol' fashioned as whoppin? Then we can seek out all people that have or lack these traits and stop them before they attack. I know, it sounds crazy, but thats exactly what the Obama Administration does.

If you haven't registered to vote.....Why not!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I couldn't have said it better JT. I would bet the kid never had a butt whooping when he screwed up, just a time out. Probably played shoot-em up video games all the time too. The kid was never taught the difference between right and wrong IMO.

If it is due to his up-bringing, do we blame the parents or do we blame the ones that say spanking and or physical discipline will hurt the kid. I remember being spanked many times as I was growing up and I deserved every one I got. Those spankings didn't hurt me at all. As a matter of fact I think it helped me to be a better person in the long run. And I definitely know the difference between right and wrong.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And that your poor decisions in life have consequences.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

It was obliviously an assault knife.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

It was black too--- an EBK.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Evil black Knife....Was it an assault knife ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Apparently though it was a semi auto knife as he had to make a stabbing motion for each individual...thank God it wasn't a fully automatic.

As we make light of this incident, let's not forget that several innocent people lost their lives due to the act of one unstable person.


----------

